

Innovative billboard campaign to fight homelessness - shandsaker
http://www.good.is/post/i-am-here-billboards-against-homelessness/

======
eliot_sykes
Great way to tell the story - reminds me of a good book about compelling
storytelling, "Made to Stick" by Chip and Dan Heath.

